# Home Ala Cart



## MolotovMocktail (Dec 28, 2014)

MolotovMocktail submitted a new file to the download library:

Home Ala Cart - DIY portable shelter plans



> This is a 1987 zine by artist Cris Bruch on building a portable shelter out of a shopping cart and deck chairs. Reprinted and distributed for the Frye Art Museum's 2013 Moment Magnitude art show.



Click here for a full description and download link!


----------

